# Thrifty Clouds - Juice Reviews



## Silver (15/1/20)

Am creating this thread to contain juice reviews on *Thrifty Clouds*, a local juice maker.

Will post a first impression of one of their juices below


----------



## Silver (15/1/20)

For me, tasting new juices is one of the best parts about vaping. The variety of flavours on offer nowadays is staggering. Trying out new juices is very exciting for me - and finding what I like is what makes it fun.

I have done plenty detailed full juice reviews - typically after vaping a juice for weeks. All times of the day, different devices, before meals, after meals. I love that process. However, I often vape a juice a few times, form an opinion but don’t get the time to complete the full review process or write it up.

So I am going to try something a bit different. I am going to try out a few juices and just give my concise first impressions. My goal with all my reviews is not to try unnecessarily promote a juice or talk badly of it for the sake of doing so. My aim is to try describe what I am tasting as accurately as possible - which is often not easy. And to give my preference.

I am sure this new format will allow me to share more impressions on juices, instead of just doing full blown reviews. I intend still doing the odd full review here and there.

Enough about that, let’s move on to today’s first impression...

The juice is *Golden Virginia Custard 3mg - *by Thrifty Clouds

*Bottom line - it’s a great juice. Slightly sweet custard with a light tobacco in the background. Lovely. Refined. I can see myself vaping more of this.*

Got the bottle at VapeCon 2019 from @Wayne pieterse at Thrifty Clouds, a KZN based juice maker.

This is a great juice. Lightly flavored, not overpowering. Well blended. The custard is not too sweet and the tobacco not harsh. I find it light. But it’s very nice indeed. Leaves a bit of a tingle in the mouth afterward and a pleasant aftertaste. Subtle and refined. Warmish feel-good dessert style vape with a tobacco slant. Gorgeous.

It’s interesting, I am not a big custard vaper but this is very nice for me. I think it’s because it’s more on the subtle side.

I gave it a decent try dripping in the Hadaly today - single Clapton - lowing power - CB2 wick.

Congrats to @Wayne pieterse , you made a great juice here !

Reactions: Like 3


----------

